# EV's are coming...



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Yesterday a friend that is a contractor for Duke Energy called me. 
We talked and he told me he was installing charging stations for Duke all over the state of NC and he would soon be going to surrounding states to add more.
He said they work in teams: one team installs the piping, another the concrete pads and then another sets the station hardware.
That brings up a question I have.
If you buy an EV can you power your house with the vehicle battery.
If so then how long.
As EVs get longer and longer travel times could a battery give power for a few hours of longer?


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Given GM is doing a huge recall of their Volt EV, it seems the tech is not really there yet. When you can go 400 miles on a charge and a full recharge takes only ten minutes, then it will become truly viable. Until then, it's really just a novelty. 

In its current form, I would imagine you could not power a home with an EV battery. At least, not for very long.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

I guess it depends on the battery size and your power draw. For my home, I can average less than 2kwh, so if you had a Tesla with an 80kwh battery, you could theoretically power your home for 40 hours give or take. If you had two Tesla's, that would double the time. I don't know if you could easily do this and it would also compete with their Powerwall business...but maybe one day.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

My reason for asking was that I could see a generator substitute if the EV could power a home. 
Some might resort to it and it would be a viable substitute if needed.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I think that anyone that can afford an EV probably has a beautiful standby system gleaming in the sunshine already... LOL Dutchy


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The Ford F-150 hybrid has onboard 120v power which is derived from its lithium ion battery. Sooo, I’d say yes, why couldn’t a Tesla be retrofitted to feed an inverter to power a house. It’d be a aftermarket modification but seems reasonable.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the new right to repair stuff is still in the works..
if they get it passed the mfg's will all have to open source the items they sell.
so no more secret sauce!
and would open up all of the ev inverter tech...

the big thing we have right now to fight is storage of the power...
that cost per KWH to store energy.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Browse Deweb said:


> I guess it depends on the battery size and your power draw. For my home, I can average less than 2kwh, so if you had a Tesla with an 80kwh battery, you could theoretically power your home for 40 hours give or take. If you had two Tesla's, that would double the time.


*Tesla quietly adds bidirectional charging capability for game-changing new features*









Tesla quietly adds bidirectional charging capability for game-changing new features [Updated]


Electrek has learned that Tesla has quietly made Model 3, and likely Model Y, ready for bidirectional charging, which should enable some game-changing features in the near future. Tesla and Bidirectional Charging The advent of electric vehicles is expected to increase the demand for electricity...




electrek.co


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> The Ford F-150 hybrid has onboard 120v power which is derived from its lithium ion battery.


The 7.2-kW version - on the hybrid offers four 120-volt, 20-amp outlets and *one twist-lock NEMA L6-20 240-volt, 30-amp outlet and can provide up to 7,200 watts of electricity. 








*


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

pipe said:


> NEMA L6-20


An L6-20 only has 3 pins and that picture shows 4, and the -20 would indicate a 20Amp connector. Likely an L14-20 if 20Amp or an L14-30 if 30Amp?


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

We were off roading in the Cali desert recently and rolled up to a little market and hamburger joint in the absolute middle of nowhere.

On the back of the property was a 40 spot Tesla Super charging station.

An eye opener. We’re seeing them everywhere.
One time mid way in route to Vegas the Tesla Super charging station was restricting charges to 50%. The grid was maxed out in the heat.

Hold that thought. 150 hot desert miles to go, 115F, your elect AC on full blast and you got a 50% charge. 

Replacing fossil fuel cars and trucks is still a long long ways off. It’ll be a mega huge shift and it’ll take a long time.

Soon enough we’ll see violent driver confrontations over plug-in spots. Walmart will have 6 chargers, 5 will be broken and tempers will flare for Walmart type of incidents.


----------



## Rpgenct (Aug 5, 2021)

My Honda Accord Hybrid with 1.2 KW battery ain’t gonna power anything….😀

But I’ve averaged 52 mpg over 9000 miles which isn’t bad for a big car..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

time will tell with the ev.
if they get another BIG jump in battery tech...
they could have something for sure!
it is that power to weight thing.

how ever if it is a hybrid setup they can use a super small engine as a charger all of the time.
so even at a stop light it would keep up.
and all the coasting, braking etc. would still regen.
i bet they could get close to 150 mpg if it was done right... 

the plug in cars get close to 100 mpg now.

cool times for sure!


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova (Aug 23, 2021)

iowagold said:


> time will tell with the ev.
> if they get another BIG jump in battery tech...
> they could have something for sure!
> it is that power to weight thing.
> ...


The new Mazda 6 replacement is rumored to be mostly electric with a small generator and small fuel tank and it'll be called a "Extended Range Electric."


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Dive Bar Casanova said:


> The new Mazda 6 replacement is rumored to be mostly electric with a small generator and small fuel tank and it'll be called a "Extended Range Electric."


I like that idea, I’m surprised that setup never gain traction in recent years. The fisker karma was the first I know of to adopt that setup back in the early 2010s


----------



## agksimon (Jan 25, 2021)

[QUOTE, Soon enough we’ll see violent driver confrontations over plug-in spots. Walmart will have 6 chargers, 5 will be broken and tempers will flare for Walmart type of incidents. [/QUOTE]

May the best shot win.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

__





"All-Electric Future Comes At A Huge Cost" | naked capitalism


Tempering some of the enthuiasm for "all-electric" schemes.




www.nakedcapitalism.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

one of the BIG down sides to electric items is the cost to mfg...
BIG bucks and lots of pollution...
just to make the gear..


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> The Ford F-150 hybrid has onboard 120v power which is derived from its lithium ion battery. Sooo, I’d say yes, why couldn’t a Tesla be retrofitted to feed an inverter to power a house. It’d be a aftermarket modification but seems reasonable.


To the above and the OP the real thing to face is "What are you willing to give up?" No, you shouldn't expect to use power like you do when grid connected. We joke with visitors that their luggage will be searched and any blow driers and curling irons will be confiscated (wink, only if caught using them). Electric stove? A/C? All no. Coffee/tea? Its a hand press and tea pot on the woodburner or propane stove. On and on to conserve power usage to all but which is essential. It's a change in mindset that you must learn.


----------

